

Ask HN: How do you manage daemons/services for development? - jipumarino

At the beginning of the day, I need to start passenger, mysqld, memcached, redis, and some resque workers for development. I will be adding more services, and the aliases I have set up will soon not be enough. How do you manage starting and stopping your development services?
======
samarudge
Supervisord

Command line client, web based UI and HTTP API. Everything you could need for
monitoring, logging and restarting processes

It even has the ability to restart processes if/when they die. Example; in our
development we can send a trigger to our application that just called exit 0;
and restarts the application (useful for debugging)

